# any 300lbs riders on...if so what bike.



## uk ton (Dec 1, 2007)

i have been on before asking this question.
the reason i am asking again is because i made the wrong choice and killed a bike.
a gary fisher fat possum. snapped the rear shock mount clean off.

so what bike should a 6ft4 300lbs rider use for general rocky, rutted, rooty riding.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

*big dudes on bikes-part 1*

i think big folks should stick mostly with steel frames.I don't know how much you want to spend,so I can't recommend any thing right now---zarr


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

*fs,hardtail,or rigid?*

full suspension,hardtail,or rigid? Or two or all 3 ?


----------



## uk ton (Dec 1, 2007)

*any 300lbs*

something with 5/6 inch on the rear, like a eermm possum:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

uk ton said:


> something with 5/6 inch on the rear, like a eermm possum:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Until I got down to my present weight of 275lbs, I had A Specialized Enduro with Fox Float and it is still in perfect condition...I probably weighed in the 350lb range when it was my main ride. I now ride a Titus Motolite and an Indy Fab SS 29er Steel. No problems


----------



## big_mountain_biker (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm over 300 pounds and ride a Banshee Chaparral, I rode a Specialized Enduro SL and an Ibex Atlas Pro. The stiffness of the Banshee frame is incredible. It is heavy at around 12 lbs with the shock, but would not hesitate to recommend it to a 300 pound rider. Just leave it in 6" mode for a good leverage ratio and get an 800# spring from Fox. The geometry is good for AM but is built freeride tough, an XL frame should fit you nicely, I have a large and I'm 6'3" and it is right at the edge of being too small for me.

You can probably find a good deal on an '06 or '07 closeout if you look around. Hope this helps.


----------



## beanfink (Nov 22, 2006)

I ride a Nomad. I weigh 300lbs, riding weight is probably 310-320. 

I used to ride a Heckler, but it was too flexy in the rear so I sent it back. The Nomad is better, but also squishier. 

I have a Fox DHX 5.0 with a 700lb 2.5" spring, and I get too much sag. I've cranked the preload down pretty far, so I get better sag, but I must avoid big hits with this setup.

I ordered a 750# spring for a Manitou METEL shock for my DHX; hopefully it will work better than my Fox spring. I looked into getting a spring made, but it's expensive and sounds like it might not work right.

Other bikes that I've been looking into:

1.) Banshee Rune. Pretty much the same leverage ratio as the Nomad, but I think Fox makes 800lb coils that will fit on the rune. That could be a really good solution. Plus they make an XL with a 25" top tube.

2.) Turner RFX. Pretty much the same advantages of the Rune -- 2.25" shock stroke, good sizing. Comes in an XXL size w/a 26" ETT! I guess a fair number of people like Turners. Go figure.

3.) Ventana El Terremoto. Uses Quad bearings on the rear for extra stiffness. Famous for their craftsmanship. 

4.) Foes FXR 2:1. Probably the most interesting bike from a design perspective. 2:1 leverage ratio, huge shock. With a 2:1 ratio I'd be interested in using an air shock -- not so much on any of these other bikes. I'd love to test ride an FXR.

5.) Knolly Delerium. A very nice, very expensive all-mountain frame. Very stiff rear end, good climber, good descender.


----------



## mwcet8k (Jun 17, 2004)

How about this? Certainly not the cheapest option, but you probably won't find a stronger 5" travel bike.

http://www.moots.com/#/product/bicycles/mtb/cinco/


----------



## 1911GS (Oct 19, 2006)

Good day guys.I ride a turner 6 pack with 5.3 swing link and fox dhx5.0 with 800lbs coils.It works for me.I use to have intense 5.5 and the rear is too flexy for us big rider.I second beanfink recommendations.Have fun on the trail uk ton.


----------



## drewactual (Nov 28, 2005)

6'4" at #270, ride a heckler.... suspended by air both ends....

the back flex was reduced to nuthin' by a 10mm thru axel... dig it... 

been through plenty of rear shocks... swinger three way lasted the longest... cane creek cloud nine did well too though.... currently with a DHXAir 5.0 for that extra 1/4"... jury still out on that one.... don't know if it is the shock or my fat arse, but too many settings to play with make it more difficult to set-up... I keep hitting bottom, but I am not giving up on it yet.

trick to air and big riders is volume- bigger volume less issues.... the cloud nine was a good shock because of this, I ran it at 250psi, and when shock was compressed it was still just a tick or two over 300psi.... swinger 3 way is smaller volume, but didn't require as much pressure.... at 215psi main chamber, but when compressed it was a tick or two under 300psi, so you can see the difference volume makes...

forks I have run are Man-Minute 140mm, and Nixon 145mm- both air sprung. High pressures to keep from hitting bottom and have lasted well....trick here is make certain and use a thru-axle... My God the difference is astounding when thru axles are used front and back! truth be told though, biggest drop I have hit is 3-4' to flat.... the bike made it, but I try not to make a habit out of it....

The Heckler is a good choice imHo.... Just make sure and take that extra step to stiff'n it up by using thru-axels....


----------



## Random Drivel (Oct 20, 2006)

If money is no object, the following would do:

Knolly Endorphin
Ventana Terremoto

I was going to suggest a Transition, but no XL frame sizes. And the Banshee Rune looks good too.

Whatever bike you choose, you are going to have issues with the rear shock at your weight. Most guys in your weight class ride a coil shock with a 700-800 Lb. spring, so you will want to spec/order a larger coil (and make sure it will fit your frame).

Good luck!


----------



## ImaKlyde (Sep 6, 2004)

When I was 300+ I was on a 2003 Heckler. It was reliable. It had a ton, a ton of brake jack, but withstood my fat butt. Coil suspension for me. The Turners will treat you well also. I've had two ('06 SixPack and '08 RFX) and they are both tough. 

Coil suspension is my preference.

Brock...


----------



## njbiker66 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Santa Cruz Chameleon*

I am 6'2" and 300lbs I ride a santa cruz Chameleon for almost 4 years now and I love it every time i get on it.


----------



## CoastTrash (Feb 2, 2008)

im 6'1 300lbs I plan getting a Specialized Enduro SL when I get the money together.


----------



## DrNickels (Jan 7, 2008)

Kona Hoss.

My friend is 325 lbs without gear and he has whipped that bike into some nasty situations and it has kept coming back for more.

I want one so bad!


----------



## damion (Jun 27, 2003)

*Ummm, no. I dont think so.*



mwcet8k said:


> How about this? Certainly not the cheapest option, but you probably won't find a stronger 5" travel bike.
> 
> http://www.moots.com/#/product/bicycles/mtb/cinco/


Generally speaking, Ti frames are not for 300 pounders, afaic.

The Knolly , Banshee, or Ventana with quad bearings are worth looking at. I think Turner makes a XXL frame also.


----------



## big_mountain_biker (Jul 10, 2007)

CoastTrash said:


> im 6'1 300lbs I plan getting a Specialized Enduro SL when I get the money together.


Don't do it :nono: I demo'd one, quite possibly the worst bike I have ridden for a big dude. At 300 psi I was getting about 40% sag and it felt like a pogo stick.


----------



## CoastTrash (Feb 2, 2008)

big_mountain_biker said:


> Don't do it :nono: I demo'd one, quite possibly the worst bike I have ridden for a big dude. At 300 psi I was getting about 40% sag and it felt like a pogo stick.


What about the Specialized Pitch? they say its like the Enduro but has its differences.


----------



## tonyl11 (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm stuck around 320. Down from 384 (1 1/2) ago. I'm 6'2"

My rides 

07 Yeti DJ (Park and Dirt jump) deetracks,DJ2 fork and Saints cranks, Single speed)

04 Santa Cruz Bullit (w/ new manitou swinger 6 way) Soon to be 07 AM1 fork, Mavic x321 wheelset and Shimino lx cranks xt shifter/der.

04 Azonic Eliminator (With original bullit 5th element) Marz 06 66 rc2x, FSA moto-x gravity cranks. Transition revolution wheelset.


----------



## Bizarro (Apr 20, 2006)

well, I'm going to sound like a lightweight on here but I'm a decent 245 (before gear) at 6'2" and I've been searching for a new rig for four months. I've narrowed it down to a bike that through my own research and understanding, would be the best choice for years come (based on my riding style and wants vs needs). I believe in my gut that it would suit my needs....b/c I want it  :

*Knolly Delirium T*

Of course it's one of the most (if not the most) pricey frames on the market for AM right now. Like I said, I've been looking for a new sled for a little while now and saved up but if you do have the funds for that frame, do yourself a flavor, put it on your short list.:thumbsup: The customer service alone is surpass everything I've experienced in 10 years of mountain biking.

I ride a Titus Loco Moto right now and loved it for years but my riding style and weight have put me over the edge on that bike. It doesn't give me the confidence I once had after braking a few Pivot bolts among other things. 
Go over to the Knolly forum and check out the rides and talk. Be careful, that's how I started.


----------



## RobHoss (Oct 11, 2006)

look at a Transition Preston FR, dhx 5 long stroke so good for larger coils. Im about 340lbs atm and if i could afford it, id be on a Preston.

Currently on a Hoss, great bike but i hate the colour lol


----------



## Big Chipper (Oct 6, 2005)

What? No love for the 29ers around here? I'm your height, but a bit heavier and ride an XL Niner SIR9 setup as a SS. The fork is a 100mm Reba and is a bit flexy, but other than that, the bike is freakin' awesome. The SIR9 can be setup either with gears or as a single speed. I'm a masochist, so I crunch my way up the hills.


----------



## big_mountain_biker (Jul 10, 2007)

CoastTrash said:


> What about the Specialized Pitch? they say its like the Enduro but has its differences.


It has the same leverage ratio as the Enduro with an air shock, although a higher volume air shock than the Spesh AFR on the Enduro might not be too bad with that leverage ratio. I however have learned that at 300 pounds you really need to go with a coil in the back. Looks like the Pitch doesn't use proprietary suspension components which IMO is a very good thing considering how many issues people have had with the Enduro SL suspension.

Although for 2700 bucks the component spec on the Pitch Pro is pretty crappy.
http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=34145

I'm sorry but for nearly 3 grand I expect more than Juicy 3s and X5/Deore components with an X9 and LX piece mixed.


----------



## uk ton (Dec 1, 2007)

*300lbs rider*

cheers guys, looked at all the idea's you all put forward.

in the end i have gone for a 08 heckler in xl. black too.
with a dhx5 custom shock. 800lbs spring.
i dont want it too soft, might be a too big a step after 20 years on a h/tail.
pikes up front dual air with poploc.
will keep you posted after i have given it a good testing.


----------



## beanfink (Nov 22, 2006)

*800?*

uk ton,

What kind of spring are you getting for this DHX 5?

I've looked everywhere for an 800# spring with 2.55" of travel that's compatible with the DHX 5, but no luck.

The stiffest one Fox makes is 700#


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

I think you made a good choice with the Heckler.

I was up to 299.9 (no joke) last June and have been on a Giant Reign with no problems. I only have had to run the rear shock at 190-200psi. It's another good option for big boys IMO.


----------



## big_mountain_biker (Jul 10, 2007)

I was able to order a 2.35" 800# coil from Fox, not sure why they don't have one in the 2.55" flavor. Maybe try TFTunedShox in the UK. They have all kinds of stuff that I had a heck of a time finding. Good luck.


----------



## ImaKlyde (Sep 6, 2004)

BeanFink,
I have an 800# on my DHX right now. Fox sells them. Who at Fox did you talk to? 

Brock...


----------



## MC Gusto (Feb 5, 2007)

Kona Hoss deluxe, and i highly recommend it.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

*The big splash*

I'm bujlding 2 bkes up now,both are 29ers.
(Zion&Motobecane,both geared,1steel(Zion),1 alloy(motobecane).The Moto is my first aluminum bike.I decided to try alloy because Iheard the ride was different from steel (stiffer&electrifying).I'm making em up rigid for now because I can't part out enough duccets for a (Reba) right now, but Ithink the suspension fork market is going to change soon for 29ers.I heard so much about the difference in the ride on a 29er-so I guess I'll soon find out! stay tuned


----------



## uk ton (Dec 1, 2007)

*300lbs riders*

beanfink, it is a 800lbs spring from mojo uk. custom sprung


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

I'd look for something 5-6" with a low leverage ratio. At your weight it will be hard to find something in this travel range that has a leverage ratio low enough to allow you to get the proper sag without having really high spring rates.

Foes comes to mind but $$$$.


----------



## benlineberry (Jul 26, 2007)

You might also want to consider a Transition (Preston or Dirtbag).

http://www.transitionbikes.com/2007/index.cfm

They are ridiculously overbuilt. You will never kill one.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

benlineberry said:


> You might also want to consider a Transition (Preston or Dirtbag).
> 
> http://www.transitionbikes.com/2007/index.cfm
> 
> They are ridiculously overbuilt. You will never kill one.


I am 6'3" and 240lbs and can say neither the Dirtbag or the Preston would be a optimal choice for someone above 250lbs.

I own one of each and the Dirtbag, while it is a beefy frame has a pretty high leverage ratio of 3:1. I have to run a 800lb coil on it in order to get proper sag. You can run a Roco Air on it and crank the pressure up, but the shock is going to be short lived.

The Preston has a lower leverage ratio of 2.5:1 but also has a noodle rear end, and even I notice flex with a 10mm bolt on axle.

They are both great bikes, but for a 300lb'r I would look else where.


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

I'm around 280 right now (damn you Christmas!) and ride an Intense 5.5, it rides well with my fat ass on it, not the lightest bike out there, but then we're not the lightest riders.


----------



## CoastTrash (Feb 2, 2008)

Edit: I am going to be getting a Kona Hoss. The price is good but the closest Kona dealer is like 50miles away  I just like how everything is beefed up for us big guys. I just hope it can take the beating I am going to give it. Hopefully sometime next month I will have enough money to buy it.


----------



## uk ton (Dec 1, 2007)

*300lbs rider*

to be honest i used a hoss deluxe for 2 years.
you will find that the only kit on it that is beefed up is the frame, but that said it is no better than a cove stiffee or a chameleon or a orange crush.
the rest of the kit on the hoss is run of the mill.
the forks on mine were bomber mxr comps, with a spring that were far too soft for me.
it also came with hayes 9 brakes with 160mm rotors, which are standard on most bikes.
another weak point is the wheels, which are standard bearing and cup not better and more user friendly sealed bearings.
if i was going bown the h/tail road i would build my own using a orange crush frame or a norco sasquatch or similar. pike 454 dual air forks and some hand built wheels using hope pro2 hubs and sapim super spokes throughout. avid bb7 cable discs with 200mm rotors are also good for my 300lbs frame.


----------



## 1FNG (Oct 4, 2007)

Big guys and suspension don't mix... Your losing so much of your energy through all that bobbing up and down... I would recommend a hardtail with front shock... Either Steel or Aluminum and shy away from carbon tidbits... When you have a lot to lose, shaving weight on the bike is ridiculous... I started this journey at 328 and was riding a GT Saddleback at the time... Base end bike, got me started, I went through rear rims like candy but that's the price you pay if you want to ride more technical terrain... There just isn't anything out there that is perfect... Expect mechanical issues, and expect them to be less and less as you get better at riding and lose the weight... I'm currently a Personal Trainer and offer any tips to anyone interested... My email is [email protected] I used to have issues walking up steps, now I'm racing in the MASS Endurance Series for the first time this year... Anything is possible once you put your mind to it... Best of luck all... Straus


----------



## DrNickels (Jan 7, 2008)

> Edit: I am going to be getting a Kona Hoss. The price is good but the closest Kona dealer is like 50miles away I just like how everything is beefed up for us big guys. I just hope it can take the beating I am going to give it. Hopefully sometime next month I will have enough money to buy it.


Yeah I hear ya. The closest Kona dealership or Specialized dealership (I would like to ride a 29er rockhopper comp) and I've yet to check them out. You could always do what I did. I have a trek/Gary Fisher dealership just down the street from me, a Giant/Haro, and a diamondback dealership all within 10 minutes of me (ah living in college town!). I went and test road bikes at all of them and ended up picking up a trek 4300 from last year for $225 and I have free upgrades for 2 years. The owner even threw in a helmet and a pair of shorts for free because he has been trying to get rid of last year's stock. I know the 4300 is not clyde worthy, but I figure I can stick to fire roads and bike paths for a few months until I lose some weight and then my reward will be a clyde worthy HT and then I will have a good beater bike to commute to school with and won't ball my eyes out if some ******* stomps the rim or it gets swiped.

I always want to buy the best right off in anything because I like knowing my money is going to be an investment, but this time I went cheap to get started and I am pretty happy. Between weightwatchers, light weight lifting and kettle bell, and riding around 40 miles a week, I have went from 300 lbs down to 285 lbs since the middle of January. I've dropped a pant size and my old dress shirts look like tents on me.

Just buy what you can afford, and get out and ride. Don't do like I did and stew over the details because if you do you will never meet rubber to road.


----------



## CoastTrash (Feb 2, 2008)

haha well since im like a dang girl, always changing my mind. Well I went to the specialized dealer yesterday and got to lookin and think (always bad for my health and the people surrounding me). The place isn't exactly a bike only place the sale 4wheelers, ski boats, seadoos, and bikes. I went in there and the guys that deal with the bikes weren't there. No big deal I was just lookin anyway, hoping to get fitted for one. Anyway the 4wheeler salesmen new alittle but not alot. I was lookin and I liked the Rockhopper Comp Disc 29er. I wasn't able to ride it due to alittle rain. Is that a good bike for a clyde? I just rather buy a bike close to where I live then buying that Kona and having to drive a hour and half to get if fixed/get parts.


----------



## DrNickels (Jan 7, 2008)

My friend who weighs 295 owns the specialized 29er comp disc edition (the orange bike with the WW2 bomber motif) and he let me ride it. The bike can handle a heavy rider and the components are pretty good. The frame is awesome and well I can honestly say you either love a 29er or hate it. I am 6 ft and have a long upper body, and I love the feeling of larger wheels under me. You seem to glide over rocks and roots that my 26 incher gets hung up in. I will be getting 29er rockhopper comp disc this summer. I like the bike a lot. I say ride it and see what you think and ride the hoss too and see which one feels better.

The feel is the main thing to go off of. Both bikes have a decent first set of components on them and beefy frames. You will figure out after awhile what components you want changed and such and it's all just a learning process.


----------



## hightide (Jul 25, 2007)

Are the frames on the 29 and 26 rockhoppers made the same way and same materials?


----------



## mudfoot124 (Nov 9, 2007)

started out close to 300lbs on a king fisher1 with a dhx coil 700lb spring..
now down to 268lbs...235 here i come..


----------



## TooManyTacos (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm around 260 on a good day and I ride the Heckler and the Hoss. Both good choices for bigger guys, except the person who commented on the stock kit on the Hoss was dead-on. I think the newer ones have nicer stuff on them, but mine came with some kind of "Dirt Jam" fork and Hayes So1e brakes. I found deals on a Reba SL and a set of Juicy 5s, which really made a big difference. I got the Hoss complete on closeout for $499 and the upgrades added another $300, so it was still pretty good for $799. But any more than that and I would have started looking at building up something like a Chameleon, which I also suspect is a great bike for a big guy.


----------



## benlineberry (Jul 26, 2007)

sixsixtysix said:


> I am 6'3" and 240lbs and can say neither the Dirtbag or the Preston would be a optimal choice for someone above 250lbs.
> 
> I own one of each and the Dirtbag, while it is a beefy frame has a pretty high leverage ratio of 3:1. I have to run a 800lb coil on it in order to get proper sag. You can run a Roco Air on it and crank the pressure up, but the shock is going to be short lived.
> 
> ...


That's surprising to hear. I was considering a bottle rocket, and ended up going with it's lighter kindred spirit, the Titus Motolite II (the bottlerocket seemed more set up for dirtjumping than AM, which is what I wanted). Even at 235lbs., the Titus seems to be tough enough, so far. I figured the Transition would be off-the-charts tough.


----------



## asin (Jan 31, 2005)

If you're looking for a freeride bike, I'm selling a large Knolly V-Tach, which will easily outperform, well, anything: http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=16493&cat=all

If you're looking for something more pedally I'm selling an 05 Enduro: http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=16729&cat=all

I've got a new Knolly on the way so these gotta go!!

The V-Tach is the best freeride bike I've ever had. It pedals more like an AM bike than a downhill bike. I took it to Moab with great success. I'm 6'5", 205 btw - and I can get you any upgrades you need to dial the bike to your weight!


----------



## uk ton (Dec 1, 2007)

hi guys
just thought i would post a picture of what i chose
.

















even managed a few 4/5ft hucks on it.


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

I've heard that Lenz Leviathans (29er) are virtually indestructible. Maybe a Lunchbox for you though.


----------



## velocityrob (Nov 20, 2005)

I weight 280 without gear, 6'4" tall. I have a Cannondale Prophet with AM1 fork and a Swinger 3way air shock. Works fine for me. 
I have heard the new Specialized 29er in a XXL if a great FIT for big fellas. Buts thats just the rumor.


----------



## Random Drivel (Oct 20, 2006)

uk ton said:


> hi guys
> just thought i would post a picture of what i chose
> .
> 
> ...


The new Heckler. Very nice, and a wise choice.

800# spring--how is it? What tires are those?


----------



## uk ton (Dec 1, 2007)

the ride is fantastic, like i said i managed a few drops and hucks yesterday, and the shock just sucked it up.
the tyres are geax sagguro 2.35 not very good in real yorkshire grime, but very fast rolling and nice strong side walls.


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

Dude, sick choice!!!!! I'm digging the new model.


----------



## TNT-Spot (Jan 29, 2007)

This is a nice thread, and I am also in the same situation of finding the right spring rate for the DHX RC4 on my ordered Ellsworth Moment. Iwould really to try out a coil shock but still having a hard time figuring out the right spring rate.

What will be your suggestion Spring Rate on a 275 lbs. to 280 lbs rider with gear on a MOMENT?

Thanks!!!


----------



## rapdaddyR (Feb 4, 2010)

I started at 325 and have been riding the new rip9 and am down to 260 no problems on that bike!


----------



## BIGGDOGG408 (Feb 24, 2010)

Generally speaking, Ti frames are not for 300 pounders? why not


----------



## rapdaddyR (Feb 4, 2010)

I weighted 325 ride a niner rip 9 no problems. I am down now to 265 so that I am sure helped some.


----------



## nuggets (Jul 7, 2008)

I ride a GT rigid. I put a double wall rim on the rear and I have no problems. I am over 300lbs. also.


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

BIGGDOGG408 said:


> Generally speaking, Ti frames are not for 300 pounders? why not


Titanium has a higher strength to weight ratio than steel. A ti frame of similar weight to either steel or aluminum. That and it simply fill not fatigue.


----------



## BeaverTail (Aug 12, 2009)

rockhopper comp disc for me and its great.


----------



## BBCorvette18Punk (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm 355 as of last Friday and I'm riding a Giant XTC 29er 2


----------



## p0n3y (Sep 17, 2008)

312 lbs and i ride an 09 giant rincon. I like to huck and bunny hop, and the bike has given me no problems.

i recommend it for quality, and price


----------



## KWICKS (Feb 17, 2010)

Any love for SC Nomad or Blur LT? I'm 6'2", ~300lbs kitted up, I've read the thread and subsequently gone on to research leverage ratio's. The Nomad's ratio is 2.5:1, the BLT is 2.2:1. While one is clearly lower than the other are these both "low"? The Nomad is beefier and kitted up better for descendng with slacker HA, marginally higher BB. Both frames run the same standard shock, a RS Monarch 3.3 - noob question #2, is this a high volume shock?


----------



## KWICKS (Feb 17, 2010)

Double post


----------



## tedsalt (Sep 17, 2008)

*Surly Karate Monkey rigid*

currently set up as a 1x5, moving towards a 2x6 setup.

DT Swiss 240s hubs laced to Salsa Gordos with WeirWolf LTs for off road, 240s laced to Salsa Semis with Schwalbe Big Apples for road


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Got my Misfit diSSent frame today but still thinking about scrapping that plan and going with a Siren John Henry. So either way in a month or two I will be on one bike or the other. diSSent will be a 1x9 setup, the John Henry a 2x9.


----------



## GrannyAbuser (Jan 31, 2004)

I've been 300+ for a while and I'm around 360 right now. I wanted a tough bike to safely handle my weight and not have to worry about the wheels. I researched the crap out of my decisions and decided to build my own bike in 2007. Other than my Avid Juicy Seven brakes needing to be bled every season, I've had zero issues. The result is roughly a 36 pound anvil of a hardtail bike.

I decided to go the hardtail route since I personally believe that rear suspension bikes are really designed for 140 to maybe 250lb riders. I also chose mostly downhill and dirt jumping components for the reliability. My 2004 Marzocchi Dirt jumper 1 fork ROCKS for heavy riders. I run about 10psi and have NEVER bottomed these out.
Surly Instigator frame
Marzocchi Dirt Jumper 1 fork
Azonic Outlaw 36 spoke wheels
SRAM X7 drivetrain with XT crankset
Ritchey Motovader 2.4" tires with heavy duty tubes.
Crupi Pro Round platform pedals.


















For my "road bike" I use my trusty Bridgestone MB-4 with some high pressure Specialized Armadillos and it has held together since new.


----------



## fauzt0 (Jun 22, 2009)

I ride a 2010 Specialized Rockhopper Expert 29er. Great bike


----------



## digitalayon (Jul 31, 2007)

what ever you ride.....don't go too light on upgrades and don't worry about frames.....they have warranty....stay away from suspension.....it will only cost you to not ride your bike because your shox are blown.....I am 365 and ride a Gary Fisher Utopia with a rigid fork. Lose the weight and save those bucks for a full suspension for off roading later.


----------



## digitalayon (Jul 31, 2007)

one more thing....make sure they get you a good bottom bracket.....being a clyde this is the first thing to go. They always give you the one wal mart bikes get because they are hiding it.


----------



## blackgt (May 27, 2010)

I'm 300#'s and I have rode a BMC 4-stroke for 2 years now. Its held up fine, has about 2200 miles on it. I have a Fox RP23 rear shock and Talas front fork. Fox's stuff works good for me, the other brands not so much.

J


----------



## AMACHADO5501 (May 26, 2010)

I am 300lbs and I Have started riding bike for the first time in about eight yrs. I stated about 2 months ago using a walmart bike. I end up breaking the bike so I was looking into different bikes and I ended up choosing the Jamis Durango 1.0 I ended up doing my first 10 mile ride on fathers day! Looking to stay alive long enough to see my daughter live her life. Here is my new toy, I got it Last Friday.


----------

